# Planning my 6-gallon world



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

Greetings, Bettamaniacs!

I am currently in the planning stages for a tank for my future Betta. I currently have a six gallon tank on the way ( here it is: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635550 ) and along with adding various little places for him or her (I haven't decided yet) to hide, I am pondering tank-mates. My research thus far has pointed me at an Apple Snail and a Cory Cat. Considering Cats stay pretty small, would two or three be sufficient for happiness on their part?


Also, I was pondering the order of tank introduction. What I mean is, who enters the aquarium first. I had seen a post on this board from someone seeing their Betta chase their Cory round and round, nibbling them. Would reversing the order, with the snail and Cat first and the Betta last, perhaps tone down territorial aggressiveness? Or might it just be the same with the Betta moving in to assert him or herself?

Well, I look forward to being educated!

eMel


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Corys are best kept in groups of 3 or larger, a single may get a bit stressed being alone.

As far as to which to add first, that will depend on the personality of the betta. The betta will not care who was the first, once introduced to the tank it is his, period. Some betta will do well with tank mates, others not so much. the only way to find out is to try.

3 corys, a betta, and a snail will be overstocked in that 6 gallon. It can be done as it has a biowheel filter, but you must stay on top of the water changes or things can go wrong fast. I have run overstocked tanks for years and it is fine as long as you do not get lazy and do you part. 25% water change at least once a week, twice is better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A note about snails: Snails need high levels of calcium, ph and kh which make bettas prone to finrot and bacterial infections.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Plus adding a snail means more clean up because their bio load is almost double a bettas >_>


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for the replies! Perhaps a few ghost shrimp would be better tank mates, with less likelihood of overstocking since they're so tiny? And I kinda figured the Betta would take over upon introduction, I had just hoped he or she might be a bit shy upon entering a populated tank. lol

So is there any real difference between the genders as far as how they interact with other species?

eMel


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think females are just slightly less agressive.


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

I went over my plans and decided for what I want, it would be better to go with a 12-gallon tank. That way, the betta and pals will have room to their thing while I get to have room to decorate their new world.


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

If you have a 12-gallon you should have no problem keeping a betta, 3 cory cats and 3 or 4 neon tetras.


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

I got a blue ramshorn snail. I had read up on compatibility. Everywhere I read states it depends on the betta. My betta is playful and never flared at all. I thought he would be fine. I put my beautiful new snail in with my supposedly docile betta. Two nights later my snail was eaten. The betta ate the whole flesh part and left the shell floating. The snail has left eggs already. (The snail was in the tank for a week as my betta was sick in another tank) I know the betta will eat most of the eggs, but I am hoping to get a few snails and put them in their own tank. They are such beautiful creatures and interesting to watch.

I don't know why I got attached to the little snail so fast. I know that it's in the fish's nature to do what he did. I just feel so mad at the fish. It's almost like I wish I could get a new betta. I feel so silly being attached to these tiny creatures.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you're right, it IS the fish's nature to eat snails and other fish so don't be too mad at him. lol I'm so sorry you lost your little snail but maybe you can save some of the eggs.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been really lucky that my betta girls have ignored my apple snail. I saw Topaz only analyze her once as she was cleaning the glass.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

I do believe the cories are much happier in groups of 6 or more less stress on them. I would be a bit reserved on keeping all of the cories w 3 other fish and a betta sound like a bit too much for a twelve gallon tank to me. No matter what you do from my experience the Betta will be King of the tank. Not a bad thing tho since he will be the most beautiful fish there umm can you tell Im a betta snob lol. If you do keep all of those fish in the tank just be sure you have more than adequate filtration on it is all....GOOD LUCK


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a snail grandma! Just an update on my previous message. Cobalt ate all of the egg sacs, so I didn't think that I would have any left of the baby snails. He even tore up his body and fins one night to get the sacs behind the heater. 

Today I noticed tiny tan beings moving up and down my tank walls. I looked up close and they are snails. I have counted 10 but probably have more. I took Cobalt out of the tank until I can safely move the babies into their own tank. They will all be a beautiful shade of blue. The blue Ramshorn snails go anywhere from powder blue to dark blue in color. Mine was a grayish blue.

If anyone wants some you can have them for shipping cost only. I'm sure that I will have a quite a bit in no time with as fast as they reproduce.


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I finally have my setup going. I went with the 12-gallon Eclipse and, after letting the biowheel run for 24-hours, I added my little lovely betta. He (I assume it is a male given the long fins) seems rather shy right now, hiding in the upper back corner above the heater for the most part right now, though I would assume that is normal for a new environment.

The guide that came with my tank suggests adding new fish over 4-6 weeks. Since I would like to add a few cory cats and a few ghost shrimp, what might the suggested intervals be?

Update: The little sweetie is now hiding behind a little stone arch and peeking out to see what is going on. :-D


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a 6 gallon, it was a present, great at the time but you do have to plan Reallly really carefully cuz im stuffed as an olive my love! x


----------

